# Type 44 wheels on a 330i ZHP



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

AF330i said:


> The price you paid is VERY cheap . . . do they have any curb rash, they look perfect in the pictures !!


Yes, there were a few spots which had some curb rash and a few minor scratches. I took some sand paper and scotch bright pads to the curb rash areas. It doesn't make it go away, but makes it a lot less noticeable.



 scottie5478 said:


> looks great...Andy....
> I love the wheel and I want to put them on my 330i ZHP too.
> Do you know where can I buy the new OEM wheel?
> thanks!


I would recommend searching eBay and also the For Sale forum on E46Fanatics.com. However you can also purchase them brand new from your local dealer or at http://www.pacificbmw.com .


----------



## MrValve (Nov 25, 2003)

I like the look. I was thinking of getting a Jet Black 325i with sport package and M Aero retrofit. Your pictures give a very good idea of what that would look like. It seems black can be very hard to photgraph.



Andy said:


> I installed my winter wheels & tires this morning on my 2003 330i ZHP. BMW OEM Type 44 wheels with Bridgestone Blizzak LM-22s. I think they look pretty good. The Type 44s and M68s are tied for 2nd as my favorite BMW OEM wheels... of course the M135s being my most favorite.
> 
> Here are a few pics...


----------



## EuroTrash (Dec 24, 2003)

Andy said:


> I installed my winter wheels & tires this morning on my 2003 330i ZHP. BMW OEM Type 44 wheels with Bridgestone Blizzak LM-22s. I think they look pretty good. The Type 44s and M68s are tied for 2nd as my favorite BMW OEM wheels... of course the M135s being my most favorite.
> 
> Here are a few pics...


I'm sorry - but your car does look like 325i - to me that is, I guess because I until recently had a 325i with those wheels (seems like everyone else did too), so I wouldn't trade my 18" ZHP wheels for nothing! I don't care what snow is out there, I'll drive 20mph...

But than again I live in DC - two snow days a year...


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

EuroTrash said:


> I'm sorry - but your car does look like 325i - to me that is, I guess because I until recently had a 325i with those wheels (seems like everyone else did too), so I wouldn't trade my 18" ZHP wheels for nothing! I don't care what snow is out there, I'll drive 20mph...
> 
> But than again I live in DC - two snow days a year...


Ummm, don't be sorry, I'm not. The 325i is a great car.

Let's see... winter wheels and tires on for a few months or my car banged up because I slid off the road because I was driving in snow with summer tires? I would have thought that would be a no brainer. I'm guessing you'll change your mind after your first experience in the snow with those tires. If not, I hope you have a good insurance company.


----------



## detour54 (Dec 1, 2003)

I love the 44's. Got em on my 325ci.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

detour54 said:


> I love the 44's. Got em on my 325ci.


I love them too and have them as winter wheels for my 330i :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

They're still my favorite e46 wheels. I've got them on my 325i. I like them so much that I bought replica 16" versions for my winter tires.


----------



## EuroTrash (Dec 24, 2003)

*RE: winter wheels*



Andy said:


> Ummm, don't be sorry, I'm not. The 325i is a great car.
> 
> Let's see... winter wheels and tires on for a few months or my car banged up because I slid off the road because I was driving in snow with summer tires? I would have thought that would be a no brainer. I'm guessing you'll change your mind after your first experience in the snow with those tires. If not, I hope you have a good insurance company.


Hey - I slid on those same wheels and tires on my 325i!
Going less than 20mph - but on a slope going down - tried to turn left and just kept going till the fornt left hit the curb... After that kept hearing noise and felt shaking - BMW replaced some part (under warranty)....

So keep in mind that winter wheels and winter tires make it better - but still not fully compesate for your power and rear wheel drive...

And those wheels / tires are to me best looking on a 325 (especially silver metalic) but they just dont compare with ZHP 18" ones


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

EuroTrash said:


> ...but they just dont compare with ZHP 18" ones


I agree. I really miss my performance tires on the dry days especially taking on and off ramps. The Blizzaks just don't handle quite like the Potenzas. I can tell a big difference in handling.


----------

